# Paint Pots Swatches



## stickles (Feb 23, 2008)

Oooh, what could this be?








As I had promised when I posted some sloppy Fafi swatches earlier this week, I wanted to do some nice natural daylight ones.

Get sucked into the vortex of color....





In natural light





With flash





Left half in detail





Right half in detail





One more artistic shot for the road




From the top: Frostlite, Bobbi Brown Galaxy cream shadow, Lithograph, Blacktrack, Shade, Sweet Sage, Greenstroke, Pharoah, Otherworldly, Rollickin, Jadeye, Bobbi Brown Sapphire Shimmer Ink, Electro Sky, Royal Wink, Iris Eyes, Non-conformist, Macroviolet, Nice Vice, Stray Grey, Girl Friendly, Perky, Groundwork, Layin Low, Uppity, Brassy, Ostentatious, Graphic Brown, Delineate
Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## sadecki (May 31, 2008)

*Re: 17 Fluidline and 11 Paint Pot Swatches*

Adding on swatches!

Paint Pots:
http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/bba21ddc07.jpg

Fluidline:


----------



## sofabean (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: 17 Fluidline and 11 Paint Pot Swatches*

a few more fluidline swatches. click to enlarge!


----------



## vanessagarcia (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: 17 Fluidline and 11 Paint Pot Swatches*


----------



## sofabean (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: 17 Fluidline and 11 Paint Pot Swatches*













pics are clickable


----------



## Zantedge (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: 17 Fluidline and 11 Paint Pot Swatches*

*Cash Flow, Girl Friendly *and* Groundwork* Paint Pots

paler than NW15 skin, natural lighting, no flash, no base.










Cash Flow





Girl Friendly





Groundwork


----------



## prissssa (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: 17 Fluidline and 11 Paint Pot Swatches*

Brassy
Greenstroke


 
*Greenstroke* Frosted mint green with gold pearl (Frost) 
*Blackground* Frosted smoky black grey with multi-coloured pearl (Frost) 
*Moss Scape* Green with gold pearl (Frost) 
*Bare Study* Champagne with gold and white pearl (Frost) 
*Groundwork* Mid-tone neutral taupe (Satin) 
*Rubenesque* Mid-tone frosted golden peach with gold and pink pearl (Frost) 
*Indianwood* Metallic antique bronze (Frost) 
*Constructivist* Metallic dark brown with subtle red pearl (Frost) 
*Artifact* Dark burgundy with red pearl (Frost) 
*Fesco Rose* Mid-tone pink with matching pearl (Frost) 
*Delft* Deep teal with gold pearl (Frost) 
*Painterly* Nude beige (Cream)


----------



## magi (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: 17 Fluidline and 11 Paint Pot Swatches*


































*Bare Canvas *p/t , *Soft Ochre* und *Painterly* p/ps on ca. NC15














Some f/l mixed with UPPITY


----------



## Mien (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: 17 Fluidline and 11 Paint Pot Swatches*

Swatches of all MAC Fluidlines, Paintpots, Liners, Shadesticks and Paintstick I own.















*On the left:*
Overcast Shadestick
Beige-ing Shadestick
Shimmersand Shadestick
Lucky Jade Shadestick
Sea me Shadestick
Silverbleu Shadestick
Royal Hue Shadestick
Sharkskin Shadestick
Delft Paintpot
Electrosky Paintpot
Rollickin' Paintpot
Otherworldly Paintpot
Pharaoh Paintpot
Artifact Paintpot
Perky Paintpot
French Violet Paintstick

*In the middle:*
Bankroll Pearlglide Liner
Fly-By-Blu Pearlglide Liner
Rave Pearlglide Liner
Miss Fortune Pearlglide Liner
Spare Change Pearlglide Liner
Molasses Pearlglide Liner
Wolf Pearlglide Liner
Black Russian Pearlglide Liner
Nightsky Softsparkle Pencil
Feline Kohlpower Pencil
Black Funk Eye Pencil
Rave Kohlpower Pencil
Fab Orchid Eye Pencil
Iris Accents Softsparkle Pencil
Dach Lily Softsparkle Pencil
Electro Softsparkle Pencil
Mystery Kohlpower Pencil
Peacocked Softsparkle Pencil
Pop Blue Softsparkle Pencil
Wavyblue Pro Pencil
Fascinating Eye Kohl
Goldenair Softsparkle Pencil
Orpheus Kohlpower Pencil

*On the right:*
Blacktrack Fluidline
Waveline Fluidline
Iris Eyes Fluidline
Delphic Fluidline
Uppity Fluidline
Glamourglod Glitterliner
Lime Dandy Glitterliner
Electro Lady Liquid Last Liner

Left:










Middle:















Right:


----------



## Rouaa (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: 17 Fluidline and 11 Paint Pot Swatches*

Brassy and Silverstroke:


----------



## lara (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline and Paint Pot Swatches*





Frostlite
Brassy
Rich Ground
Delineate
Blacktrack
Macroviolet
Haunting
Iris Eyes
Penned
Royal Wink
Silverstroke
Delphic
Jadeye
New Weed
Shade
Lithograph


----------



## stickles (Jan 18, 2009)

*47 Pretty Pots and 14 Bonus Tubes*

time for an update! My cream shadow collection has certainly expanded since I've posted last, and into other brands as well. Now I've got these 47 pretty pots to play with....





Yikes!!

I've tried to put together some new swatches, integrated across brands this time since you've seen the MAC ones in my original set.

In daylight:




With Flash:





Row by Row Closeups:

First Row: Pharoah PP (LE), Sweet Sage FL (DC), Shade FL (Perm)
Second Row: Otherworldly PP, Rollickin PP (LE), Jadeye (LE), Blue Peep (DC)





Third Row: Electro Sky PP (LE), Royal Wink FL (DC), Bobbi Brown Sapphire Shimmer Ink (Perm), Penned (LE)





Fourth Row: Bobbi Brown Orchid Cream Shadow, Haunting FL (LE), Iris Eyes (DC), Non-conformist FL (DC)





Fifth Row: Benefit Flatter Me (Perm), Stray Grey PP (LE), Benefit Get Figgy (Perm), Nice Vice PP (LE), Macroviolet FL (Perm)
Sixth Row: Shiseido Rose Tulle H11 Hydropowder, Benefit Bunny Hop (LE), Girl Friendly PP (LE), Perky PP (LE), Benefit Pre-Nup (LE)





Seventh row: Benefit Birthday Suit (perm), Bare Study PP (Perm), Soft Ochre PP (Perm), Layin Low PP (LE), Groundwork PP (Perm)




Eighth row: Uppity FL (LE), Brassy FL (DC), Rubenesque PP (Perm), Shiseido Tiger Eye Hydropowder, Benefit Marry Up (LE)





Ninth row: Benefit Carte Blanche (LE), Ostentatious FL (LE), Graphic Brown FL (LE), Delineate FL (LE)
Tenth row: Silverstroke FL (LE), Benefit Skinny Jeans (Perm), Bobbi Brown Galaxy cream shadow (Perm), Lithograph FL (LE)
Eleventh row: Frostlite FL (DC), Shu Uemura M White Cream Shadow, Benefit Towne Car (Perm), Blacktrack FL (Perm)






I also have some bonus swatches for y'all... Japanese liquid shadows by Shiseido Maquillage, Beaute de Kose, and ettusais! They are definitely more sheer than the cream shadows above, but are sooo sparkly in real life, especially the Beaute de Kose ones... love these, and hope I can try out the new Urban Decay ones some day (if I ever see em in Singapore):





And the swatches (which sadly do not show up nicely at all on camera boo):





Lastly, my desk drawer where they all live along with my MSFs, Mineralize Shadows, Mineralize Blushes, Metal X Cream Shadows (dang, I should have swatched them here too....!), and other assorted items:





Phew. Questions?


----------



## Karrie (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline and Paint Pot Swatches*

http://i475.photobucket.com/albums/r...hfluidline.jpg


----------



## Brelki (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline and Paint Pot Swatches*

Here are a few pics of my cream e/s (paint pots, etc.), along with some dupes of some MAC paint pots!

POTTED CREME E/S




1 MAC bare study
2 MAC cash flow
3 MAC rollickin
4 MAC painterly
5 MAC rubenesque
6 MAC girl friendly
7 Benefit get figgy
8 Benefit pre nup
9 MAC groundwork
10 Benefit rsvp
11 Meilasu 16
12 Meilasu 18
13 Meilasu 3
14 Meilasu 20
15 MAD bare necessity
16 Benefit flatter me
17 MAD apricot frost
18 MAD nude frost
19 Benefit towne car

MAC Bare Study vs. MAD Nude Frost





MAC Rubenesque vs. MAD Apricot Frost





MAC Painterly vs. MAD Bare Necessity


----------



## labellarosa (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline and Paint Pot Swatches*


----------



## s_lost (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe this picture can help someone (I’m NW20)


----------



## obscuria (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks, we have a lot of the same paint pots!
Here's two more of mine, i hope it will be helpful.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh, Stray Gray is gorgeous!!! Which collection is it from?


----------



## obscuria (Dec 1, 2009)

I believe Stray Grey (I just realized I spelled that wrong in the picture), came out in the novel twist collection. I've had it for a while now.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Dec 2, 2009)

There's lots of paint pot swatches on this thread.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey, thank's for put it in the right place


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## stickles (Jan 9, 2011)

Some of the new Fluidlines from Stylishly Yours and Mickey Contractor against old disc/LE shades:

  	Macroviolet, Dark Diversion, Delineate, Royal Wink, Penned, Siahi, Shade, Blue Peep, Jadeye, Ivy


----------



## CoolinOlympia (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow!  Cool pictures and swatches!  Wish I had Pharoah and Otherworldy!!!


----------



## Hugsnkisses4u2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Stickles, Would love to know where you got the storage for your drawer to keep all the products so beautifully organised??????


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Aug 11, 2012)

http://www.stealmyheartlovee.com/2012/08/mac-paint-pots-swatches_9.html


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## stickles (Aug 17, 2012)

I get the trays from Daiso (dollar store) meant for long ice cubes for thermoses


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 24, 2012)

stickles said:


> Phew. Questions?


  	Goodness gracious! What an awesome collection!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 25, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Goodness gracious! What an awesome collection!


 I agree  Wow, that is amazing :eyelove:


----------



## Dimples44r (Sep 24, 2012)

I love paint pots! I currently have all MACs: Painterly, Groundwork, Half Wild, Idyllic & Coral Crepe. Hope to add more to my collection soon.


----------



## Poxahontas (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks sooooooooo much hun this helps a ton!


----------



## Poxahontas (Sep 28, 2012)

otherwordly is so bomb! love it


----------



## Poxahontas (Sep 28, 2012)

Great to see on a WOC thanks i can now debate! which is the dopest color to buy


----------



## viglau2 (Nov 5, 2012)

New paint pot in 2013????????


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 22, 2013)

Super lovely swatches, thanks everyone!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2013)

Pro Longwear PP in Camel Coat


----------



## elenaa (Sep 22, 2013)

lucky girl...


----------



## nmurray880 (Mar 2, 2014)

I think I have about ten paint pots but after looking at these swatches I definitely think they will be my new obsession considering I use them on a daily basis. I want more lol!  Beautiful photos ladies!


----------



## User38 (Mar 2, 2014)

I am a paint pot fiend too... but be careful if you don't close them up well, they will shrink and dry up


----------



## AurelieD (Oct 26, 2014)

I lové groundwork


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 27, 2014)




----------

